# outdoor enclosures carbonaria



## Tom O. (Feb 25, 2012)

Today i have working to for the new outdoor enclosures for my carbonaria.
Still a lot of work to do but it is fun to do.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2012)

You really ARE taking on a big project. Be sure to keep us informed with progress pictures. I like your green house. Will the tortoise have access to it?


----------



## Tom O. (Feb 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> You really ARE taking on a big project. Be sure to keep us informed with progress pictures. I like your green house. Will the tortoise have access to it?



Yes i taking on 2 outside projects en 1 inside ( new enclosures for the rhinclemmys)
I not really out if i will use the greenhouse mayby next year when they are bigger.


----------



## terryo (Feb 25, 2012)

wow...you're really starting from scratch. Keep us posted. I'd love to see a picture of the green house. What do you keep in there?


----------



## Tom O. (Feb 25, 2012)

terryo said:


> wow...you're really starting from scratch. Keep us posted. I'd love to see a picture of the green house. What do you keep in there?



Now there are some plants for the outdoor enclosures of the carbonaria.
But the greenhouse is of my parents. 
In a month of 2 or 3 i put some carnivorous plants in it en something to eat for the tortoise.


----------



## turtlemann2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Carnivorus Plants! are you feeding your tort to the plants thats once heck of a venus tortoise trap LOL


----------



## Tom O. (Feb 25, 2012)

turtlemann2 said:


> Carnivorus Plants! are you feeding your tort to the plants thats once heck of a venus tortoise trap LOL



 No i dont give them these plants for eating.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Jacob (Feb 25, 2012)

All Has to start somewhere, right.
looks great so far, I'm excited to see it done.

your torts are gonna be in heaven


----------



## Tom O. (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Tom O. (Feb 28, 2012)

I got today some idea's today wich plants i wanne use, here is my list:

- Festuca rubra commutata
- Hibiscus
- Miscantus
- Lavendel
- Strawberries
-...

Thats it, if anyone know other plants i will like to hear it.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 28, 2012)

Not sure if you have seen this web site, but I always get ideas when I scroll through it:
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp

How about Alyssum, Campanula, Cranesbill geranium, grasses like Carex...


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 4, 2012)

Next weekend i gonna put the plants in it en mayby the around it..


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 6, 2012)

Yesterday it was a rainy day :


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 6, 2012)

...looks like you might need a portable sump pump for that action, good luck!


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes i will use one.
I can almost keep a fishs in it.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 14, 2012)

Worked today to the enclosures for the carbonaria:
I gave planted a little bit plants


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 15, 2012)

It's coming along nicely, I'm anxious to see the end results and your 7 redfoots navigating their new home!


----------



## pdrobber (Mar 15, 2012)

looks good, I need to come up with a plan for all of mine :/


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 15, 2012)

looks nice, sucks about the rain :/ but good to see your back on track!


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks its gonna be 6 redfoots at first, because one is sick he gonna get a small enclosures outdoor.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 21, 2012)

I didnt like it before now its a little better but still not how i one it mayby when de plants grow a little bit more.
































I have to news of 6# Today i brougt him to the vet and he stay there for a while, hope he get better! Tommorow the vet gonna call me.
I thing 6# is a chocolate carbonaria he got the same color.


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 4, 2012)

Almost finished;
I think they gonna like it with the mudpool in it the first time they get it.
They gonna have to en drinkpool en mayby a spraysystem.
And i change the hedge around the tortoise place to now they have more sun.


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 4, 2012)

It is really shaping up! Hope #6 is OK.


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks!
6# is past away..


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Apr 5, 2012)

Tom O. said:


> Thanks!
> 6# is past away..



Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## pryncesssc (Apr 5, 2012)

Ur enclosure is amazing ! I am very sorry for your loss also


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks all!
I think it still need more plants.


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 6, 2012)

Today i make some hinding place











I gonna use that on the roof of the hiding place






Here a close up of the mudpool


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about #6,
But your enclosure is looking better and better...


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking good ! .......Your going to have some happy RF's!



Tom O. said:


> Yesterday it was a rainy day :



Oh No ... a tort Jacuzzi
I enoyed this shot , and a quick reminder .....when building slabs and or hardscapes....this is a reminder to make sure you have a 2% grade ( or 1/4" per foot) to allow for water run off. While tort waste is organic , A situation where standing pools develop can lead to a stagnate cess pool of problems and hygiene. 
JD~


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks!
Yes it is, this day it wasn't a normal rainy day almost everywhere here where i live was water problems.


----------



## Tom O. (May 16, 2012)

How its looks now


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 16, 2012)

Looks great!!! I hope mine looks even close to that good.


----------



## Tom O. (May 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Redstrike (May 16, 2012)

The green is really coming in, nice job Tom!


----------



## Tom O. (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, Yes the green is coming i like it how it is now.


----------



## Jacob (May 16, 2012)

Looks Great all the green is def coming on.


----------



## iFappToThis (May 16, 2012)

That's a great looking enclosure


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 16, 2012)

Very nice!!! I wish I had the space!


----------



## lynnedit (May 16, 2012)

Looks brilliant! Nice tort country.


----------



## terryo (May 16, 2012)

Wow Tom, it really came along. It's looks so great! I especially love the cave you made. Wonderful enclosure.


----------



## Tom O. (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 17, 2012)

Very impressive and very well thought out!!!


----------



## Tom O. (May 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## N8Lightfoot (Jun 21, 2012)

Any updates? looks awesome! Going to be building something similar soon...my only concern is there are predatory animals where I live so might have to put a top on it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi N8Lightfoot:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------

